# Help! Allergies?



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

My boy has something going on...and I am freakin out. His paws get red & inflamed, and now his skin is looking red, I noticed a red, open patch under his neck maybe from scratching but...I am not sure.

I am currently trying TOTW, as we had Chicken soup last time and that was NO GOOD. He gets rice & fish oil mixed w his kibble as I am still trying to put weight on him. Also, satin balls 2, maybe 3 a day.

I called to see about getting him in for allergy testing but, I simply don't have over $300 to do it right now after all I jsut spent getting him and another rescue fully vetted and neutered  

I feel like I should take the rice out of the equation but am not sure that he will eat very well with out it at this point.

HELP! I feel terrible with this poor baby obviously suffering and I am at a complete loss as to how to best help him out....


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

post pictures of anything that looks off. Pictures will help with several of the senior members who are extremely experience and or vet techs. 

Also find a vet or group that will let you make payments.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Which TOTW do you have him on? Did the redness start before or after the food switch? Benedryl is safe for dogs although not a resoltion, but more of a temporary relief. Have you changed anything else in his environment besides food?


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I am charging my phone so that I can get some photos to show, it will just take a few minutes.

I haven't changed anything else, but I had washed his bedding and used a tiny amount of bleach trying to make sure it was disinfected. I don't think that is the cause, I haven't washed in about a week. I am going to get some Dreft (like you use for babies) just for future use.

I don't think anything else has really changed? The weather here has been pretty crazy but, I am just guessing that could have some impact if not the cause. The only other thing I can think of is that I used cheap rice that someone gave me from a food pantry, but I would be surprised if that was the cause?

Also, I treated him with his Frontline Plus a couple of days ago but I put it on him last month and he didn't have this reaction? 

He did have a skin infection on his belly when I took him in a few weeks ago for his neuter, but that cleared up with the antibiotics they gave me for him?


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

TOTW Sierra Mountain w roasted lamb, grain free.

We have a vet appt Friday morning to check but...that seems like a very long time to wait with him looking the way he does....


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Please forgive the pic quality, this phone isn't wonderful. Also, I am embarrassed
by the big brown dirty spot on his neck, that isn't typical...


















The lighting isn't great on this one, but maybe you can kind of see...









He has a lot of skin tags? I asked the vet to look at them when he went in last time but they didn't say much, and the invoice says they took one off his front leg but that isn't one of the ones I was so concerned about...


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like bites to me, but I'm no expert. I will leave this to the right people.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I am considering giving him a bath. I have Hertz oatmeal shampoo but was going to go research online first if there was a better option of irritated skin. I had grabbed this when I first brought him home because his skin was flaky but I am guessing something home made with less chemicals would be the best option right now..

Also, I would be surprised if it was bites. My other boy doesn't have any and like I said, he has Frontline plus his Trifexis is supposed to help with that?


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

So, in doing some online research for a home remedy bath, it seems like food is still the number one indicator. I know TOTW is grain free, but is there a food that is thought to be above all others as far as allergies or sensitivity issues?
Trying to do all this research, but maybe I should also look at seeing of trying out Raw/Barf for a while does much to relieve his allergies? I just fear trying to jump into raw/barf because financially, things are tight this month and I am afraid it will be more expensive than I can maintain right now...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Raw is definitely something to consider. Stay away from Hartz anything. If you can find some Zymox shampoo or Tropiclean has an Oatmeal Tea Tree shampoo that is good too, at your local pet store, that's what I use on Ecko. The food you are feeding shouldn't be the issue, unless he's allergic to lamb, which isn't one of the top allergies. Does he wear a collar? You should mix up a little apple cider vinegar and water solution to wipe him down with when he comes in from outside. Treat your yard and house for fleas just to play it safe. PK has a great thread on allergies. Use the search function and type in allergy diary. There are a lot of great ideas in there. The season is changing here so Ecko has flare ups now and then. One of his vets gave us some herbal supliments that have similar results to benadryll minus the grogginess. When I get home I'll try to remember to log on and post what they are.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

PS
In my opinion, from these pics it looks like flea issues. But I'm not an expert. I only know what I know from what I have learned from others. This is what my cat looks like when we get hit with a flea infestation.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I will check out the allergy section, thanks! And hopefully the different vet we are seeing on Fri will have some helpful suggestions.

I haven't seen any fleas, and again, he is double protected so it would be very odd to me if that were the case.

I did read somewhere that the skin being dry can cause them to lick and scratch a lot which could explain it I guess, it just looks kind of extreme to me for it to be a result of dry skin. Especially since I give him fish oil w every meal and have only bathed him the one time when I first brought him home.

I can say too, that I noticed an improvement when we were eating BB. I wasn't adding the fish oil as much and the flakes in his skin were almost gone.

Since it will take a couple of weeks to really be ready to make the RAW move, is there a more hypoallergenic food to try in the mean time or does it just vary by individual need?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You might try the Pacific Stream formula. Fish is generally the last straw as far as kibble allergies go. Continue with the fish oil, try the shampoos I listed see what the vet says. I'm headed home now so I'll post those suppliments after I feed my boy his dinner and get the kids dinner started.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you! Also just read the allergy diary and I am excited about that. I am going to start that process tomorrow since I need to get the Dreft & dawn without bleach. But at least I can up his Benedryl for now which is great to know!

Also think I am going to get the TOTW Salmon/fish to see if that helps. If not, Moose can eat anything so it's not like it will go to waste


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree looks like fleas or somethings bothering him, try Benadryl to see if it gives him some relief. You got spiders? usually feet licks and bumps are allergies, just the trouble figuring out WHAT. How long have you been on the grain free kibbles? If its been a few weeks I would try to change the protein and see if that helps if you are not into Benadryl long term. Also the change ins seasons, could be allergic to pollen ot other outside stuff, does he shake his head more often or lick when he comes back from outside more than just for fun?


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

No, he doesn't shake his head more coming in. I have specifically noticed this because it took us better than a month to get his ears cleaned up after bringing him home.

And looking through allergy posts here, I looked up mange online, because I didn't really know what it was...I am slightly concerned now as the vet did give me antibiotics for a "skin infection" last time we went. The spots on his stomach cleared up but they never said, and the paperwork doesn't clarify what kind of infection it was...I am starting to wonder if I didn't get some blanket or bed clean after bringing him home that has some back...

At this point, I am reading so much, even taking notes, I am starting to get confused as to what I am looking at....grrr


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I just got the TOTW grain free a couple of days ago and I don't think the BB that I had purchased before was grain free so, removing the grain is new. I am going to look up a substitute for the rice I have been adding to his kibble now...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

NewPttMom said:


> No, he doesn't shake his head more coming in. I have specifically noticed this because it took us better than a month to get his ears cleaned up after bringing him home.
> 
> And looking through allergy posts here, I looked up mange online, because I didn't really know what it was...I am slightly concerned now as the vet did give me antibiotics for a "skin infection" last time we went. The spots on his stomach cleared up but they never said, and the paperwork doesn't clarify what kind of infection it was...I am starting to wonder if I didn't get some blanket or bed clean after bringing him home that has some back...
> 
> At this point, I am reading so much, even taking notes, I am starting to get confused as to what I am looking at....grrr


haha I hear that! SOO Much information. Baby steps, you will figure it out, just takes time. Deep breaths, lol you can do it!! My boy had a slight case of mange I was able to control and get his skin back to normal with monthly doses of revolution (https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx) I did not do any scraping or anything, just put him in this for a few months and it cleared right up and has not re-occurred. My boy would get red under his pits and raised fur on his head that stopped wrinkles, and excessive shedding. I caught it before too much hair loss, does your boy seems like he is loosing hair more than regular shedding?



NewPttMom said:


> I just got the TOTW grain free a couple of days ago and I don't think the BB that I had purchased before was grain free so, removing the grain is new. I am going to look up a substitute for the rice I have been adding to his kibble now...


Stop the rice, if your grain free and then giving grains it defeats the purpose. What are you adding the rice for?

Have you looked into adding Fish oil? It helps with skin issues, dryness, etc from the inside out.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Antronex 2 tablets twice per day as needed. Its a holistic form of benadryl less groggy. Allerplex 2 capsules once per day. Its supposed to build up antihystemines in the system. Both ar hollistice the brand I have is standard process. I haven't looked yet, but I'm sure you could get them online or at health food stores. Keep us posted on how things go. Hopefully your pup gets better soon.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> Antronex 2 tablets twice per day as needed. Its a holistic form of benadryl less groggy. Allerplex 2 capsules once per day. Its supposed to build up antihystemines in the system. Both ar hollistice the brand I have is standard process. I haven't looked yet, but I'm sure you could get them online or at health food stores. Keep us posted on how things go. Hopefully your pup gets better soon.


nice! Thanks I will look for this, always hate drugging up my boy if he acts up, luckily it hasn't happens since last year so I hope I got it figured out, but I appreciate the Holistic forms of anything.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, was trying not to be repetitive. Rice because when I rescued him in March he was severely under weight (as wells as 3 kinds of worms, huge skin flakes, skin & ear infections)

Initially I used kibble, rice, pumpkin & alternated yogurt & cottage cheese as well as either fish, olive or coconut oils. Now I have just been doing kibble w rice & fish oil, & supplementing w satin balls most of the time. I am looking for a substitute for the rice now as he has gotten quite spoiled & won't even eat unless I warm the rice for him


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

NewPttMom said:


> Sorry, was trying not to be repetitive. Rice because when I rescued him in March he was severely under weight (as wells as 3 kinds of worms, huge skin flakes, skin & ear infections)
> 
> Initially I used kibble, rice, pumpkin & alternated yogurt & cottage cheese as well as either fish, olive or coconut oils. Now I have just been doing kibble w rice & fish oil, & supplementing w satin balls most of the time. I am looking for a substitute for the rice now as he has gotten quite spoiled & won't even eat unless I warm the rice for him


hahaha uh oh trying to help and then making him spoiled! ugh talk about stressing you out I imagine, lol.

I had that with wet food, I put his dry kibbles only and he turned his nose, I picked it up, put it back for dinner, he still turned his nose, breakfast the next day, same thing. By Donner he realized he was hungry and wasn't getting anything else and have not had a problem since. Do you free feed?


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

No, I can't free feed because our other boy, Moose, is a pig and he would be HUGE. Plus w all the special things I'm doing for Bo, much of it can spoil.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Can anyone suggest an alternative to the rice to add some weight? He is still slightly thin...


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

Red paws is usually a sure sign for food allergies or allergies to grass, but the marks on his back look like flea issues. Stay away from Hartz, and don't use Dreft try using All Free and Clear instead and maybe consider an all natural method of flea control such as DE or the like.
I have a really bad allergy dog and before I went to a raw diet, I did the eliminations. Through the process of elimination I found out my dog was allergic to grains and any sort of meat that was cooked, the only food he did *okay* on was TOTW PC but that is only because when I had him on Natural Instinct his body couldn't handle it. 

If you decide food allergies are the cause I would go to a raw diet, and keep in mind that allergy testing is REALLY expensive, and a lot of the time you can find out what the issue is simply by doing the process of elimination. Until then pick up some All F&C and maybe Oatmeal dog bath, but try not to bathe him too often as that can make matters a lot worse at times. 


Oh ps, using Benedryl for long term has been known to cause liver or kidney disease, so try and figure out the issue in the process.


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

Alternative to rice I would suggest sweet potato if he can eat it, if not maybe throw him some raw food with his diet, or an egg


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I really do think it's food allergy, and I will try the egg. If that doesn't appeal to him, sweet potato. I have no intention of using Benadryl long term, just to give him some relief while I sort this out and I am working really hard to do that as quickly as is safe.

Thank you for the heads up about the detergent, I will go that route.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

How much does he weigh? Can we have a standing side pic? You might be able to just give a little more kibble at this point to add weight instead of the rice. Also, in many instances folks will think their dog is under weight when in fact they are at the perfect weight. I get a lot of "your dog is skinny" comments. Ecko is 47lbs and is in perfect form for a pet bully. Maybe an outside eye will help.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

I will see if I have a standing side pic, he is up to 41lbs. You can't count his ribs anymore but the knobs on his spine are too visible for my taste. I am being careful not to put too much on or too fast


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

That might just be his look. Honestly, don't not do something because it "doesn't appeal to him". That will only create a picky dog (and trust me you don't want that lol) You are doing what is in your dogs best interest. If he doesn't like it, oh well. And if you cant count his ribs I can already tell you his weight is fine.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

He is snoozing in his crate right now, I don't want to disturb him but I have discussed his weight with the vet, I'm careful about that. People always commented on my Pug, they said they had never seen such a skinny one, he was perfect weight for his little frame 

Here is Bo on the day I brought him home....









And here is a shot of him last week enjoying the sunshine out front...









I don't think he needs to gain much more, but he isn't really a little hog when it comes to kibble so I just wanted to give him special stuff to put a little more on him.

ALSO, he has no fleas. I have checked and like I said, he has 2 lines of defense against them plus I have treated my yard with a pet safe pest treatment. (So, I guess that makes 3 lines eh? lol)


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

Honestly, from that second picture he looks perfect weight wise. 
This is Willow where she could stand to lose a couple of pounds (really only 2 lbs, her ideal weight is 40#









Here she is weighing at 39# and I decided this is where I will keep her, this is her optimal weight









It's not the best shot of her, but you can clearly see her ribs but she also has muscle definition which is ideal.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

My plan was to get him to a healthy weight, which I suppose he is now though I wanted a couple more lbs on him before I started working on building his muscle. My other boy Moose is aptly named by the pound I rescued him from, I think he is a tad overweight, but he is SO solid. I am very careful about what and how much I feed him, he has lost some since I brought him home but they free fed at the pound so I am sure that is most of it. Also, we have started taking him out to the river and running him so that should help a lot.

here's Moose when I first got him with my Step moms girl Wahaya...


----------



## destinoscelgo (Dec 28, 2011)

A tad overweight? I think he could stand to lose ten pounds from that picture lol
What do you think these dogs are supposed to look like?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Moose does indeed live up to his name. LOL!
As far as Bo goes, I think he has reached a perfect weight already. You can probably stop with the extras and just feed the kibble. 
If you have used the hartz shampoo AFTER applying the topical flea meds, then you may have washed them off. If not, it may simply be a contact allergy. Def get the ACV and water solution and wipe him down every time he comes in from outside. He'll smell like salad for awhile, but it should help. Also, look into the herbal suppliment as well.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Moose has already lost @ 10lbs from when this pic was taken. And I haven't had the time yet to fully research where I am going with him. He still has some more to lose for sure but he is solid muscle underneath. I'm not putting him on a kibble diet, I need to work him but, I had never had a vet use dissolvable stitches in a neuter before and never mention it or offer a EC when picked them up.

Needless to say, a few days into recovery and we had a gaping incision. This is (finally) almost completely healed and we can get back to running him. Moose likes to go places, meet people so we have been seeking out places to take him. Bo could care less about anyone or thing but us, but he is a jumper! So I want to look into ?spring poles? for him. Still researching, haven't really gotten away from health issues enough to fully know what I plan to do yet....but, something'! Lol


----------



## Pittylove529 (Feb 22, 2012)

The pictures look a lot like what my dog had last year. It turned out to be grass allergies. Not regular grass but overgrown grass/weeds at the top of our bank in the backyard. Once we removed everything and blocked her from being able to get up there it slowly went away. The vet showed us a whole allergy chart showing what seasons contain what major environmental allergies and sure enough it was grass/pollen season. Also the "pet head life's an itch" shampoo is the only shampoo we could find that actually instantly helps her itching. All the others we tried didn't help or made it worse.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, he has an infection between his toes and some pretty intense yeast on his underside. They prescribed an antibiotic, steroids and an anti-fungal.

She said that it is probably allergies at the root of the issue but wants to get him cleared up first and go from there. I agree, I hate seeing him so miserable and itchy.

I got the free and clear laundry soap today, so laundry and mad cleaning in the morning. I will make to ACV solution to use for every time we go outside in the morning. He is already on grain free food (TOTW Pacific) and that is all I can do for now.

Oh, and I have said many times, I don't mind having them both on separate foods, but my other boy can eat whatever so, I will just feed him whatever Bo can eat since it's quality anyway. I already give fish oil with every meal and Bo baby is getting a home made oatmeal bath this evening.

I was glad that as I was talking to the vet, telling her what I am doing and have done, she said to the vet tech it was nice to deal with someone who knew what they were doing! lol I told her I don't, I am just a research nazi and had been seeking advise online Though, I should be an expert by the time this is all said and done! lol


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad your dog is doing much better! It can be frustrating when you do not know the source of a health issue. Always nice when you know how to handle things so your little one can be happy and healthy. 

My pit experienced similar issues years ago. For a while she was on antibiotics, prednisone, etc. Unfortunately, the prednisone made her really bloated and lethargic. The antibiotics eliminated the initial bacterial infection. But they also caused a secondary skin infection, because the antibiotics had wiped out the good and bad bacteria in her gut. So she ended up with another bacterial infection that impacted a different area of her body. The vet's solution was to switch her to a new stronger antibiotic. My dog was miserable to say the least and she seemed like a different dog, because she just did not feel well. 

Don't get me wrong. Antibiotics are necessary in many cases! I am definitely not a vet. If you do not know what is going on with your dog it’s always a good idea to take the dog to a good vet for a diagnosis. But know that some vets will fail to mention simple things like giving the dog oral probiotic supplements in addition to antibiotics…as well as giving dogs probiotics (and other supplements) on an ongoing basis to strengthen overall immunity, help with digestion, absorption of nutrients, etc. Some also don't mention using grooming/care products that help to actually manage allergies and prevent recurring yeast and bacterial infections.


----------



## ladyluck145 (Mar 1, 2012)

As others have said avoid Hartz. Zymox products have been a godsend for my dog, because they soothe her itchy skin, and help to prevent the skin and ear problems she used to experience connected to bacteria and yeast. Recently, I tried the Zymox enzymatic conditioning rinse. Tried it, because it said for dogs that are prone to serious skin problems, it can be applied as a leave-in conditioner. So when I bathe her, I use the enzymatic shampoo and then apply the conditioning rinse. Zymox products are the only ones where she is not scratching after bathtime, and her coat feels and looks good. Nice scent too.

Now before we go to the dog park, etc., I mix a little of the enzymatic conditioning rinse with a bit of water in a spray bottle...(just enough for one application) and I spritz her body with the solution. It acts as a protective barrier on her sensitive skin. I saw that tip on the Zymox Facebook page and decided to try it. It has been great for a dog like mine who gets into _everything_ outside.


----------



## NewPttMom (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for the conditioning barrier tip lady luck, I will try that!

The more I read about the yeast infection the more I felt like due to all the issues I had taken him to the other vet for since rescuing him, and all the meds we were giving him, that he was most likely immuno compromised from all the meds.

He had been on the new meds for 1 day when I gave him the oatmeal bath. The next morning he looked COMPLETELY better so I opted to stop giving him all the pills. I figured we had just started & if he started to look irritated again I could always start them again.

I don't take meds or give them to my family if I can avoid it, & plan to do the same with my pets.


----------

